# Saudi Visa Question



## brittiger (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I got a contract offer from a Saudi University, I accepted the offer and they are now in the process of issuing me the work visa. 
Now the question is whether to issue the visa in my name or in the name of the agent company that will handle the visa issuing process for me from the Saudi consulate in London. Which is better and why?

Anybody have any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Visas are put in passports and therefore need to be in the name of the person travelling to the relevant country.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## brittiger (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Stevesolar for your reply, That makes sense


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you are in the UK, you will probably have to go and be fingerprinted, and tell them where your point of entry to KSA will be. 

Assuming it's Riyadh, on arrival get in the left hand queue to have the visa activated and be fingerprinted again. 

It's quite efficient these days as it used to literally take hours whereas these days it no more than 15 minutes of queuing. 

Leaving out isn't quite the same experience though as the airport 'leaves a lot to be desired'.


----------



## brittiger (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you twowheelsgood for the valuable info, greetings.


----------



## Flying in the Face Of.. (May 22, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> If you are in the UK, you will probably have to go and be fingerprinted, and tell them where your point of entry to KSA will be.
> 
> Assuming it's Riyadh, on arrival get in the left hand queue to have the visa activated and be fingerprinted again.
> 
> ...


I love your understatement, "leaves a lot to be desired" is very polite.


----------

